# Pedalling Dreams: The Raleigh Story on YouTube



## jimbo53 (Mar 21, 2020)

With so many in personal quarantine in these scary days of COVID-19, if you haven't seen this hour long documentary on the history of the Raleigh bicycle, please treat yourself to a one hour respite from reality.  This is an excellent British documentary that celebrates the Raleigh and how important it was to cycling, the British economy and British culture. Hope you enjoy it as much as I did!


----------



## West is the Best (Mar 22, 2020)

That was a great video! My dad bought my brother and I Raleighs when we were kids. I had a funky 24" single speed that I must have put 100,000 miles on.  It was indestructible. 
My brother had  3 speed then a 10 speed green Grand Prix(?). Dad was a Raleigh guy.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 22, 2020)

I guess I've been saying the name completely wrong for 50 years. Should I start saying it's an English made Ralley?


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 23, 2020)

That was something new to me, too. Another mystery solved was why the heron is  the  emblem of Raleigh-It was in the founder of Raleigh,  Frank Bowden's, family crest.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 23, 2020)

Deeply important to cycling all over the world - the way Ford was with the Model T or VW with the Beetle. The massive factory in Nottingham turned out bicycles that went all over the world and were used in many capacities and environments. We're lucky to have an abundance of automobiles in the US - makes covering the vast distances between the oceans easier. In other places though, the bicycle was the most modern transportation for many years, and Raleigh products offered practical solutions for moving large quantities of goods and many people in those places.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 23, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I guess I've been saying the name completely wrong for 50 years. Should I start saying it's an English made Ralley?



Yes you have! But we won't hold it against you, lol.
It's a great little film.
And as @SirMike1983 alluded, the bicycle was still the everyday, affordable, primary mode of transport for the average working man (outside of  the USA) up to the 1960s.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 23, 2020)

Thanks for sharing a pleasant hour!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 23, 2020)

And working women too!
And their machines were well respected in all aspects of cycle club touring and club racing,  both hugely popular pastimes from the '20s to the '60s.
They are still greatly appreciated and represented on our regular Veteran-Cycle Club jaunts.


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 23, 2020)

Shhh! Might want to keep these great Raleigh bikes on the down low. Right now they and parts show up regularly here, on Craigslist, eBay and FB Marketplace quite inexpensively. I got this 75 Jack and Jill set of DL-1's with 28" wheels and rod brakes for $50 for the set on FB Marketplace. Quite chuffed with my self, if I dare say, old chap!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 23, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> Shhh! Might want to keep these great Raleigh bikes on the down low. Right now they and parts show up regularly here, on Craigslist, eBay and FB Marketplace quite inexpensively. I got this 75 Jack and Jill set of DL-1's with 28" wheels and rod brakes for $50 for the set on FB Marketplace. Quite chuffed with my self, if I dare say, old chap!
> View attachment 1160700
> 
> View attachment 1160701



Nice pair!  Looking by the rust patterns they have been a couple for a long while.  Good riding bikes!


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 23, 2020)

They were in pretty rough shape, but the Raleigh quality made refurbbing  not that big a deal. Here is the men's bike cleaned up and rideable. The women's is on my bike stand right now. New tires/tubes, decent Brooks saddle, large quality of elbow grease and two more bikes saved from the scrapper.  I used black Kiwi paste shoe polish to save the fenders.


1motime said:


> Nice pair!  Looking by the rust patterns they have been a couple for a long while.  Good riding bikes!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 23, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> They were in pretty rough shape, but the Raleigh quality made refurbbing  not that big a deal. Here is the men's bike cleaned up and rideable. The women's is on my bike stand right now. New tires/tubes, decent Brooks saddle, large quality of elbow grease and two more bikes saved from the scrapper.  I used black Kiwi paste shoe polish to save the fenders.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1160708



Nice!  British chrome plating is very good quality.  It will surprise you sometimes with some effort.  Hope they get to stay together!


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 23, 2020)

That was so good. Loved it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (Mar 26, 2020)

English Steel is second only to Schwinn's, IMHO...maybe better. Here's an example of mine. I purchased the bike for $75 a couple of years ago, not realizing that the chrome would ever come back to almost new. 
I changed out the saddle, hand grips, tires and tubes and detailed the entire bike. Rides as nice as it looks.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 26, 2020)

As much as I love old Schwinns, my experience in dealing a good bit with both types, is that the Raleigh black is a little more durable than the Schwinn black, and the Raleigh plating is a bit more durable than the later Schwinn, and on a par with Schwinn plating in Schwinn's heyday. I've also found that the bonderized Raleighs (there's a dull grey coating under the primer you see sometimes if you have a paint chip) are significantly more rust resistant than the Schwinns. I love Schwinn 3-speeds, but I have to admit Raleigh did more to weather-proof their bikes. Guess it's all that rain in England.

Remember though that even with better weather-proofing, nothing will stand up well to salt water, sea water, and road salt/brine.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 26, 2020)

Ironically, virtually all the DL-1's in black I see have poor paint on the fenders. Were these done elsewhere, or with different paint as they don't seem to stand up as well as the rest of the black paint on the bike, including the chain guards? Weird...


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 26, 2020)

Great looking bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 29, 2020)

HARPO said:


> Ironically, virtually all the DL-1's in black I see have poor paint on the fenders. Were these done elsewhere, or with different paint as they don't seem to stand up as well as the rest of the black paint on the bike, including the chain guards? Weird...




You're right about the fender paint. There seems to be some kind of oxidation that takes place leaving a brownish residue. I've had sorta good luck using black Kiwi paste shoe polish right on top of the oxidation which seems to bond the dusty residue and keeps the color. As expected, there was some paint loss, but overall I'm happy with the results. Here is a before and after shot of a 75 DL-1


----------



## HARPO (Mar 29, 2020)

jimbo53  KIWI worked great! Time to use some on mine!


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 29, 2020)

I have had Raleighs most of my life starting with my grandmothers 1951 ,then i have gotten into the big roadsters starting with a giant 28in c.w.s and adding a 1975 DL-1 
Love roadsters and any Raleighs for that matter , the reliability and ease of on road work is better than any other company out there!
(I'm gonna get cr++ for saying that)
The history of the company is amazing to hear and learn about , i have watched that video 2-3 times its so good!


----------



## HARPO (Mar 29, 2020)

I have a few Raleigh and Rudge bikes...and one Robin Hood




.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 29, 2020)

@HARPO  I do enjoy the amount of color in your collection!
Not all black like mine,with a little green.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 29, 2020)

1951 C.W.S said:


> @HARPO  I do enjoy the amount of color in your collection!
> Not all black like mine,with a little green.




I sold off a few black ones, including a couple of DL-1's. BTW, the green Raleigh Superbe, second from the left, is also gone. The red Sports has the more rare enclosed chain guard.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 29, 2020)

HARPO said:


> I sold off a few black ones, including a couple of DL-1's. BTW, the green Raleigh Superbe, second from the left, is also gone. The red Sports has the more rare enclosed chain guard.View attachment 1164301



I have a 51 ladies sports "c" tourist with the full chain guard and i love it , i am trying to get one for my dl-1(in black)
That red sports of yours is quite a beauty!


----------



## HARPO (Mar 29, 2020)

It also has the oiler port for the crank set...


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 29, 2020)

@HARPO  What year?(my guess is 1973)
And a locking front fork!


----------



## HARPO (Mar 29, 2020)

Raleigh is from 1960, August. And here's a Rudge I no longer have.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 29, 2020)

...and a Twenty. I have the one in the foreground and sold the other.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 29, 2020)

A stunning beauty and a rare piece for being in such great shape for so early
I would have like to have that rudge in my collection , i have a strange affection for rod brakes
Rudge with a dyno-hub i see and a possible locking fork as well, do you remember what year that one was from ?


----------



## HARPO (Mar 29, 2020)

I think early 50's. The blue girls Rudge is 1955. BTW, all the Dyno lights work.


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 30, 2020)

You have some beautiful bikes, HARPO! I’m new to the British 3 speed Roadster style bikes, and have found 8 since the first of the year (including 2 parts bikes). All you have to do is ride one that has been well sorted out for a few miles to understand their appeal. I love my prewar American made motorbikes, but these bikes are getting all my attention and riding time recently.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 30, 2020)

@jimbo53  Yes, they're pretty cool riding bikes...but I do still prefer my Road bikes. When all this Coronavirus is finally put to rest, I'll probably be selling some off. I really need to start making some room. That said, every time I sell one I regret it for a while, lol.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 30, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Yes you have! But we won't hold it against you, lol.
> It's a great little film.
> And as @SirMike1983 alluded, the bicycle was still the everyday, affordable, primary mode of transport for the average working man (outside of  the USA) up to the 1960s.



At least in the US, roads were first paved for bicycles (not automobiles)


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 30, 2020)

That's very true , i belive that is was in San Francisco , am i correct?


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 30, 2020)

bulldog1935 said:


> At least in the US, roads were first paved for bicycles (not automobiles)




Some of our (very rural) roads sometimes look like they're still awaiting Mr MacAdam's treatment!
Lol.
Some have lovely strips of vegetation down the middle; grasses and moss mostly.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 30, 2020)

sounds like my driveway


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 14, 2020)

HARPO said:


> @jimbo53 Yes, they're pretty cool riding bikes...but I do still prefer my Road bikes. When all this Coronavirus is finally put to rest, I'll probably be selling some off. I really need to start making some room. That said, every time I sell one I regret it for a while, lol.




Make sure we know when you get enough courage to sell some. I can't imagine how that feels. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (Nov 1, 2020)

Does anyone have a catalog page for the Sports from 1960? 

I'm guessing the only difference between mine and a Superbe would have been a rear rack.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 1, 2020)

Here's a UK 1960 catalogue page for Raleigh's sold through "Currys", who later became an electrical retailer over here.....








Images from the V-CC Library.

Not sure how much USA spec. bicycles were different though; apart from the colour options that is.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 1, 2020)

The V-CC library has a 1962 Raleigh USA catalogue.
From which these pages are copied.
The cover.....




and the 'Sports' models page.....




Hope that helps you.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 2, 2020)

Nice video on the history of The Raleigh Bicycle Company.
Thanks, for posting.
I had not seen that before.
The first new bike I bought with my paper route money, was a two tone blue,
Grand Prix.
I also had a green Super Coarse, a Competition G.S. and then a Technium Mountain Bike.
All good bikes, that served me well.
Definitely one of the great achievements of mankind.
Archeologists will be digging up Raleigh’s for a few thousand years. Lol!


----------



## PJ311foo (Dec 7, 2020)

I’ve been into bicycles my entire life and Raleigh has always been my favorite. I love the aesthetic of the old three speeds and something about the enclosed chain cases. I have had hundreds of them over the years and each of them has given me knowledge on how to repair and refurbish a bicycle. I also own many one off tools to work on them. Raleigh is what gave me true love for the cycling world. Here is one of my Raleighs. And also another great video of you’ve not seen it.


----------

